# Night of the Comet (1984)



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

After a comet passes by the earth and zaporizes most of the worlds population (and turns some into zombies) but leaves the material goods intact, two tough minded valley girls find they don't need credit cards anymore to clean out the mall if only it werent for all those pesky zombies wandering around, not to mention the government mad scientists (Geoffrey Lewis and Mary Woronov) They hook up with a hunky truck driver (played by Star Trek's Robert Beltran) and try to avoid the danger.

Writer/Director Thom Eberhardt makes his heroines appealing young woman, but toward the end, the story takes a tired nihilistic cast which, like the zombies, seems to have been barrowed from other zombie films. An entertaining fun movie and one that needs a great dvd release.

Some fun trivia... the original title for the film was going to be 'Teenage Mutant Horror Comet Zombies'


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I actually liked this tasty piece of 80's cheese. I had a thing for Catherine Mary Stewart back then. I heard they were supposed to remake this or at least do a sequel to it. I think it's fine the way it is without either such treatment. But that's just me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me too bud, but I think we talked about her a few threads ago...
I'll have to own this one as well.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like it of course, because I'm a huge B-movie fan- but my wife surprised me by liking it too! She hardly ever likes my B-movies. LOL But where else are you going to find such creative and twisted plotlines?

BTW I just got in Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter I'm looking forward to watching! :-D


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> BTW I just got in Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter I'm looking forward to watching! :-D


I consider myself a somewhat half-assed religous person so I thought that JCVH would make me uncomfertable and I wouldnt like it but I was surprised to enjoy it. It's cheesy and definetly not for all but worth a watch in my opinion.


----------

